# 2012 changes in fully paid PRSI contributions wil stop me from getting an OAP



## PMI (6 Apr 2006)

I find that the 2012 changes in fully paid PRSI contributions wil stop me from getting an old age pension. I am aged 59 years and I am on the wrong side of this date by about 8 months.
I have about 360 Fully paid Class "A" contributions and also have over 30 years of Class "D" contributions. This I believe will get me a Pro Rata pension when I reach 65.
I am now retired from employment and I am on retirement credits.
Is it possible for me to pay voluntary contributions in order for me to acheive enough for a Old Age Pension at 66.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Apr 2006)

*Re: Old Age Pension*

Have you checked the voluntary PRSI contributions page to see if it might be applicable in your situation?


----------



## CMCR (7 Apr 2006)

*Re: Old Age Pension*

If you are currently signing for Class A Retirement credits, it may be worth your while signing on for voluntary contributions. 

However - it is impossible for anyone on AAM to give you an answer to this question without more information - and access to your social insurance record. These pensions questions are very tricky and I would be very hesitatant to give any further information. 

Contact Forecast Section at the Pensions Service Office of DSFA. It is their role to examine these issues and it *may be very worth your while* to do so. 

Pensions Service Office is contactable by Telephone at LoCall 1890 500 000, (071) 916 9800 or (01) 7043000. 

I hope this helps.

CMCR


----------



## justsally (13 Apr 2006)

*Re: Old age pension*

Hi PMI
Are you sure that you qualify for a *Retirement pro-rata retirement  pension at 65...*

Here's what Social Welfare says one requires (in addition to the 520 full rate contributions)
a yearly average of at least 48 paid or credited full-rate contributions from 1979 to the end of the tax year before you reach age 65,
*or* a yearly average of at least 24 paid or credited full rate contributions from 1953 (or the time you started insurable employment, if later) to the end of the tax year before you reach age 65. (ref.http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw18.html#1)

I hope I'm wrong in believing that you have a short-fall in your average "full rate contributions".
Perhaps you meant *pro-rate old age pension*.

JustSally


----------



## PMI (14 Apr 2006)

*Re: Old age pension*

Hi Just sally

Unfortunate you are right about the pre-Retirement pension at 65.  My average does not come up to the requirement.
I am entitled to a pro-rata OAP ay 66 though.  It will be small but better then nothing.  I am checking if I would be allowed to pay Vol. Contributions.  If I am then I would need just 160 cons to add to what I already have and then I would qualify for a full OAP.


----------



## justsally (15 Apr 2006)

*Re: Old age pension*

Hello PMI

Interesting! I'd be interested to hear how you get on.   Good to see you are thinking on your feet.

Justsally


----------



## measures (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: Old age pension*

Around the time of the previous post, I wrote the the Department asking for a statement of my entitlements, similar to the original poster's, but I won't be 66 until 2015, so the conditions are more stringent. I think, from the website explanation, I will still be able to get about 40% mixed contribution, but I will have at least 12 years class S, a few class A and mostly Class D. 
_I'm relying on the fact that the website says "_
The second group for whom pro-rata pensions were introduced are those with mixed insurance records, that is, people who worked for some time in the public sector and for a time in the private sector. The rules governing these pro-rata pensions are different from those described above." (i.e. I'm assuming its different from the calculation of full 'normal' contributory)
However, I have received no reply.


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Mar 2009)

PMI  If your last payment or credit was at *D *rate any voluntary contributions you make would be *D* rated.

Would you consider returning to part-time work to obtain the 160 payments needed. You still have 6 years in which to get those payments.  You may then be eligible for a 1/2 rate of pension.

By the way Pensions office do not give forecasts any more and even prior to that they gave them only to people aged between 60 and 64

Fingers crossed that there are no further changes in the requirements before then


----------



## justsally (16 Mar 2009)

[quote
_*I'm relying on the fact that the website says "*_
*The second group for whom pro-rata pensions were introduced are those with mixed insurance records, that is, people who worked for some time in the public sector and for a time in the private sector. The rules governing these pro-rata pensions are different from those described above." (i.e. I'm assuming its different from the calculation of full 'normal' contributory)*
*However, I have received no reply*.[/quote]

In order to qualify for a pro-rata pension, it is necessary to meet the first criteria, i.e 520 paid A contributions (after 2012) - 10 years. Then the Full A paid contributions, credited A contributions and reduced contributions are added together to help in assessing the yearly average. There is a formula for working out how much you would get. But there's no way around the 520 paid A contributions. Wish I could say otherwise.


----------

